# Coffee Blend or mixed



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi.

did any one blend the beans? I mean mixed with 2 @ 3 different beans. Are you roast the green beans before roasting or mixed up after roasting? How about the ratio? Thank in advance.

wan


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Mixing is always done after roasting as the bean profile will be different for each variety.

It's up to you how you blend or mix. Just play around with ratios and see what works well.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I seem to remember seeing somewhere that if you're blending pre-roast then the green beans should be blended a day or so beforehand to allow any difference in moisture content to even out a bit. Realistically though unless you can be certain that the beans to be blended are the same or similar moisture content, density and size they'll not all respond the same to the roasting, but even if they do meet those criteria can you be sure each bean will be at its best with that same roast profile?

As @Longmanh says have a play around and let us know how you get on.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Roland of Hasbean once said at a roasting chat that he always post-blends.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Blend post individual roasts.

Even if you were to even out the moisture content you may well still have beans of differing densities that require a different roast profile to get the best out of them (caveat: there are always happy accidents that can throw this advice out the window but suspect this more rare than the known element of well roasted individual lots)

Personal view of course noting some beans will just not blend well together at all, you can try this at home with any SO's you buy.

John


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you for the info.

yes. I did mix the bean but after roasting not green. So i can conclude here, we mixed beans after roasting not roast them together.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Longmanh said:


> Mixing is always done after roasting as the bean profile will be different for each variety.
> 
> It's up to you how you blend or mix. Just play around with ratios and see what works well.


 @Longmanh normally how many type of beans you mixed? Example 3 beans and ratio is 60:30:10


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

one of the easiest ways to do this as a start is to cup all the ingredients in separate cups then measure differing amounts of liquid from each into a "blank" cup until you find a ratio you like as a liquid then replicate for the bean ratio, hopefully this makes sense.

John


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

wan said:


> @Longmanh normally how many type of beans you mixed? Example 3 beans and ratio is 60:30:10


 I've mixed, Columbian, Brazilian and another bean (can't remember which) split evenly into thirds.

Taste was nice but we were just playing around.

You need to understand the tastes you're getting from each bean and then decide what compliment it. This is obviously down to your own personal preference.

Cup each of the beans at the same time and decide which flavours/notes you like.

Like John mentioned above, you can always try and mix them into a separate cup to sample what they're like when blended. Bear in mind, the coffee will go through different phases and produce different tastes/notes as it's cooled during cupping.

I hope that helps. 👍


----------

